# Ohioian 2nd ABA Championship



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Ron Nutter from Newark finished in second place at the American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour, National Championship Tournament. 
This event was held on Kentucky Lake, Paris, Tennessee, October 3 - 8, 2010.
Ron had a 5 fish limit each day ( one of only 2 anglers to do so ) that weighed 32.28 pounds, less than a pound from the win.
Ron fishes the Ohio Central Division #93.
Winning the tournament was Tom O'Bryant from Cedar Grove, Tennessee. Tom's 15 fish weighed 33.28 pounds.
Tom received a fully rigged Triton TR21XS powered by a Mercury 200 HP Optimax Pro XS with a Motor Guide trolling motor with the boat package being valued at about $53,000.
Third place was Todd Phillips from Clarksville, Tennessee.
The top 15% of the field cashed checks.

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour, Angler of the Year Championship Tournament was won by John Hughes of Dover, Tennessee.
John won a fully rigged Triton TR21XS powered by a Mercury 200 HP Optimax Pro XS with a Motor Guide trolling motor with the boat package being valued at about $53,000.
This event was held on Barkley Lake, Dover, Tennessee.
This was a no entry fee tournament for all the ABA/AFT Divisions Anglers of the Year. 
They had a one day practice on Friday October 1, with the tournament the next day Saturday, October 2, 2010.
This was a winner take all tournament with only the boat being awarded.
Ron Nutter represented the Ohio Central Division #93.

Visit www.americanbassanglers.com for all the information on both tournaments.

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour
614-746-1191
[email protected]


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Congrats to Ron. He is a good guy and good fisherman. I was his co-anglar for a bassmaster weeks event on skeeter. He made sure i caught my limit. We were fishing top water and he missed a fish that he knew wouldn't help him so he told to to cast in there and i caught the fish . That fish gave me my limit . Thanks Ron and congrats again


----------



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

I read the headline and interpreted as "Ohioans 2nd championship" and I thought,, no he didn't, but it would have been great if he did, win another ABA championship and the prizes that go with it.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

congrats ron! thats pretty awesome.
we fished the ohio river and i learned alot from ron that day, caught alot of fish while alot of others were struggling, too bad they were all 11.5 inches lol


----------



## rivernut (Jun 4, 2009)

congrats to Ron, I know you worked very hard to do so well, thanks for representing the state of Ohio so well.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

and once again congrats to all the guys who represented ohio and to ron on his 3rd place finish at the kerr lake regionals, way to go man ur tearing em up this year good luck at guntersville!


----------

